# POD - Podium Minerals



## System (20 December 2017)

Podium Minerals Limited is an exploration and resources development company focused on defining mineral resources in sulphide deposits containing platinum group metals, nickel, copper and gold in the mining leases covering the Weld Range Complex in the Murchison Province of Western Australia.

The Company has successfully acquired and secured the tenure of the tenements covering the entire Weld Range Complex and which includes the consolidation of a substantial database of historical exploration work.

It is anticipated that POD will list on the ASX during January 2018.

http://podiumminerals.com


----------



## Stockbailx (17 May 2021)

POD from down under, but looks like _sky's the limit'. _So to speak anyway...
 POD's short term assets (A$2.5M) exceed its short term liabilities (A$222.3K). Has no long term liabilities...
 POD has no debt compared to 5 years ago when its debt to equity ratio was 1.3%...Forecast Cash Runway: POD has sufficient cash runway for 1.3 years if free cash flow continues to reduce at historical rates of 10.9% each year...
J say this because POD;s coming out from the grave; PB vs Industry: POD is overvalued based on its PB Ratio (12.7x) compared to the AU Metals and Mining industry average (2.6x). https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/POD/02373366.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (18 May 2021)

POD...Certainly going places on the back of 2 Product Updates, surging this morning up 16.4% as i speak. 52wk High/Low 0.850 - 0.017...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2021)

Nice gurge


----------



## Stockbailx (26 May 2021)

Podium Mineral has released a new ASX Announcement. To view it please click on the link;



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/POD/02378120.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (10 June 2021)

Podium Minerals a down to earth sort of stock, have another announcement out this morning. Podium appoints Rod Baxter as a Non-Executive DirectorPodium  Minerals  Limited  (‘Podium’  or  the  ‘Company’)  is  pleased  to  advise  of  the  appointment  of  highly  respected  Mining  Executive  Rod  Baxter  to  the  board,  as  a  Non-Executive Director.



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/POD/02383391.pdf


----------



## greggles (11 June 2021)

POD bouncing today, up 14.56% to 59c at the present moment. It has been in a downtrend for the last month, but the tide looks to be turning.


----------



## apoenzyme (30 June 2021)

*Parks Reef Resource and Drilling update = update 28/6/21*



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02388490-6D4FC48IOJ7AS3P2FHFH0ABV5V/pdf?access_token=0007ppLdMwfmFU9ALW4NgyqbvzKT


----------



## apoenzyme (2 July 2021)

*Latest drill results from Parks Reef in higher grades of PGM's
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 PGM 's*


----------



## greggles (21 July 2021)

Bullish move today by POD after finding support in the low 40s. Quite a bit of news flow coming through in the short term, so today's price action may be a sign of things to come.


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2021)

Lots to like about POD over the comming few months with 15km.s of precious metal possibility's .

An Australian Platinum mine has a nice ring to it and hopefully we find out in the near term . 15km's of Parks Reef .


----------



## Stockbailx (18 August 2022)

oilleak said:


> Lots to like about POD over the comming few months with 15km.s of precious metal possibility's .
> 
> An Australian Platinum mine has a nice ring to it and hopefully we find out in the near term . 15km's of Parks Reef .




POD Intercepts mineralisation from 17 holes, with stage 10 of there drilling project looking at a 15km strike length...

 Sounds like some good news from POD as there trade has been seeing lower lows for the past 4 months. Down from 0.623c to 0.21c today.
 Don't know what happened back in April when the stock took a nose dive. Certainly hit a snag, perhaps today's news, will see a resurgence in share price.
 Also don't know how much weight PGM Mineralisation carries, but I wish them all the best in there future endevours. At this early stage of there mining plan.


----------

